# quelqu'un a installer Xchat avec fink?????



## u-project (22 Avril 2002)

je cherche quelqu'un qui a installer xchat avec fink car moi j'ai des tit problèmes pour l'installer....


----------



## Einbert (22 Avril 2002)

Dis-nous tout...Quels sont tes problèmes avec l'installation ?? Messages d'erreur, etc ...

++


----------



## benR (22 Avril 2002)

je viens d'essayer...

tout semblait bine se passer jusqu'a ce que j'ai un message disant qu'il n'y a pas de description du package gtk+


----------



## Einbert (22 Avril 2002)

_It runs under the X Window System and uses the GTK+ toolkit. Optionally it can
 be compiled to use Gnome._
Tu as installé ce package ??

++


----------



## u-project (23 Avril 2002)

il me dit qu'il y a déjà des fichier qui existe puis qu'il va les changer si je veut


----------



## turnover (24 Avril 2002)

J'ai eu il y a quelques mois des problèmes pour installer xchat du a la lib GTK+. J'ai finalement abandonné et installé bitchx ki n'a besoin que de ncurses pour fonctionner.
Du coup j'ai viré fink et tout le tralalala. Il existe maintenant des logiciels unix avec install simplifié OS X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2002)

Fink conserve quand même des avantages énormes par rapport à tous ces installateurs simplifiés. Deux exemples, les plus flagrants :
je veux tout supprimer, il me suffit de mettre /sw/ à la poubelle (ce qui signifie aussi que je peux en permanence savoir combien de place me prend ce que j'ai installé via Fink) au lieu d'être obligé d'aller trifouiller dans mes dossiers bin/

Pour mettre à jour tout ce que j'ai installé : fink update-all... difficile de faire plus simple et ce n'est certainement pas avec des installateurs manuels que c'est plus simple, au contraire ça devient vite un casse-tête avec les nombreuses et régulières mises-à-jour qui sortent sous UNIX.

Sans mentionner le fait que le choix proposé par Fink est beaucoup plus vaste...

Bref, Fink conserve à mes yeux bien des avantages et je bénis chaque jour ses créateurs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










BobB


----------



## KillerDeMouches (24 Avril 2002)

Chez moi Xchat est installé sur 2 machines différentes sans aucun problèmes (ibook et imac G4). Enfin si y'a eu des problèmes je ne m'en souviens pas...

Par contre j'ai Mplayer d'installé sur l'ibook (il est pas encore fonctionnel), et impossible de l'installer sur l'imac a cause, justement , d'un problème avec GTK. Peut être que la dernière distrib de fink a un problème.

Sinon, pour avoir eu des problèmes avec les maj d'apple et les distrib présentés sous formes de packages apple, je confirme l'avantage de fink! c'est bien plus propre! Et en plus on peut essayer de compiler des softs qui ne sont aps encore dispo (genre mplayer)


----------



## u-project (24 Avril 2002)

a bien je commence a comprendre alors que me conseiller vous comme logiciel irc dans le genre de snak 4.8.3????? qui na pas plein de fenêtre flottantes....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> j'ai Mplayer d'installé sur l'ibook (il est pas encore fonctionnel)<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh ca veut dire quoi ca ?
(tu arrives a faire quoi avec mplayer ?)


----------

